# The Trinity Foot



## Rubex (Jun 12, 2015)

First off, let me apologise for the photos - I got to the location and realised I'd forgotten to charge my camera so had to result to some shots on my phone! Anyway, I'm no photographer - I go for the explore!

From what I can gather, The Trinity Foot closed around 2007 (this is from posts that I have read here and reading a few reviews online). Maybe some locals can offer some insight into the date it closed?

Here's a photo I found online of the pub still in operation:







The outside isn't quite the same anymore as there is extensive metal boarding all over:





There used to be a veranda area to the side of the conservatory which has now fallen down.





Since the last posts on the forum (in 2013 and 2014) it looks like there has been some squatter activity - there's still a few possessions kicking around including a student card, car keys, and alcohol.

I have to say crouching through the small entrance into the very dark bar area was very scary as I thought the squatters could still be living here and they might jump out at me. 

I was greeted by hardwood floors and wooden booths now lacking their tables:





It was almost pitch black inside and very hard to light due to the size of the areas. 

The bar area was very cluttered with left over bits and bobs:













The metallic spray paint didn't help the photos much either:





The fireplaces around the bar were lovely:









This was the brightest I managed to get the bar area:





Going up the stairs was very unnerving, but it was a lot lighter up there:

























Back downstairs again I found the kitchen area, and where the barrels were kept:

















Along with the main entrance:













Thanks for reading!

Rubex


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 12, 2015)

It is daunting to enter a building if you think there are squatters around, so well done getting this report. Nothing wrong with your pictures, you do a better job with your phone than I do with my camera


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2015)

I know an awful lot of squatters, they're almost all lovely types or harmless at the very least. That being said, if it was a true squat you wouldn't be getting into it as it would be totally secure. If it's not then it's more likely vagrant types using it to sleep/get out of the rain, and they can be more dangerous.

Very strange name for a pub, I wonder what the story behind it is?


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 12, 2015)

They're not bad photos 
looks worth an explore


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2015)

Lol, ironically I've parked here a few times to visit the derelict house, but never bothered with the pub, but it's a lot better than I thought inside. Cracking photos.

No idea on the name Krela, but the biggest landowner in the area is Trinity College, so might have something to do with them?! Odd. 

Fantastic pics Rubex, thanks for sharing


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 13, 2015)

krela said:


> Very strange name for a pub, I wonder what the story behind it is?



The Trinity bit comes from Trinity College, who own a farm nearby. It's a relatively modern name (it was New Inn until at least 1950). Someone in a previous post stated it comes from a hunt and the pub sign used to depict one. I'd assume the foot bit probably comes from it's position being at the end of the hunt's land.


----------

